# Bankai Kenpachi vs Naruto



## sniperfukr (Apr 7, 2016)

sure Kenny just went bankai but he has already given thor an epic smackdown so probably just about time to do the thread
if its too early than I will just revitalize it next week
 for beginning its BM
if he stomps Naruto can go BSM


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2016)

If he has no better destructive feats than his meteor feat then Naruto stomps.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 7, 2016)

For now, he still gets stomped until he actually uses this Bankai to do something.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 7, 2016)

good fight

naruto launches him into orbit


----------



## sephseph (Apr 7, 2016)

naruto gets eaten alive


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 7, 2016)

Naruto bukkakes


----------



## Brooks (Apr 7, 2016)

Naruto bitch-slaps him across the other side of the planet.


----------



## Jag77 (Apr 7, 2016)

Bijuu Sage Mode >> Bankai Kenpachi >/= Bijuu Mode.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 7, 2016)

Jag77 said:


> Bijuu Sage Mode >> Bankai Kenpachi >/= Bijuu Mode.



BM Naruto>Bleachverse in a gaunlet fight


----------



## Jag77 (Apr 7, 2016)

Wait seriously? 

Bijuu Mode Naruto > Bleachverse? 

This is news to me... 

I thought Bijuu Sage Mode is what broke the god tiers apart thanks to the considerable buffs just Sage Mode can give out


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 7, 2016)

Imagine said:


> If he has no better destructive feats than his meteor feat then Naruto stomps.



Everything he's doing in Bankai is >>> the meteor feat. 

It only took 1 slash from a patched up Shikai Kenpachi to stomp the meteor and UNPATCHED Shikai Kenpachi was quiet useless against Gerard. 

But Bankai Kenpachi ripped his arm off through his fucking teeth, literally chewed it out, dragged and pushed Gerard over the palace with just ONE ARM (no sword) and split his shield into two. 

Go read the chapter man, Gerard's taking so many L's right now and Kenpachi's a fucking beast


----------



## Tonathan100 (Apr 7, 2016)

MFW sniperfukr thinks that putting a Bleach character against a Naruto top tier is a good fight.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 7, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> MFW sniperfukr thinks that putting a Bleach character against a Naruto top tier is a good fight.



Lol, bleach fanboy think this is 2013 Cancerdom


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 7, 2016)

Jag77 said:


> Wait seriously?
> 
> Bijuu Mode Naruto > Bleachverse?
> 
> ...



I started taking you less serious after reading this post of yours.
Any High Toptiers from Naruto> Bleachverse (In a gaunlet)


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 7, 2016)

Also yeah, Naruto still stomps. 

Would be better if Zaraki was pitted against other Jinchuurikis or Bijuu...Killer Bee for example.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 7, 2016)

Bee would still stomp with high diff


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 7, 2016)

> High diff
> Stomp


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2016)

at least war arc bm nardo would get completely wasted by either ichibei or ivach
mind you that the latter would do so on not just hax but both speed and dc


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2016)

i really mean it btw
nowadays mustache douche is already 4 digits and country+ from levitating the king palace 

and there might be some huge upgrade incoming for ivach after the whole "the place is so high that a giant falling from it would wipe soul society"


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 7, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Everything he's doing in Bankai is >>> the meteor feat.
> 
> It only took 1 slash from a patched up Shikai Kenpachi to stomp the meteor and UNPATCHED Shikai Kenpachi was quiet useless against Gerard.
> 
> ...



Kenny is still Island level.

welcome to the OBD 

Kenny can beat BM Nardo if he gets scaled to God Tiers like Bach doe


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 7, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> at least war arc bm nardo would get completely wasted by either ichibei or ivach
> mind you that the latter would do so on not just hax but both speed and dc



you forgot the chicken dude with spatial hax

not sure about Ichiwank, did he ever negate power on BM's scale?

otherwise yeah, DC wise: Yhwach >>> war arc BM Nardo > other Bijus > Kenpachi's meteor busting


----------



## Xhominid (Apr 7, 2016)

Hold up, I thought the Narutoverse(and certain characters in Naruto) only finally goes above Bleach levels when they gain the Sage of the Six Paths power from Hagouromo?

When did Sage Mode Naruto(not SoSP Naruto, just Sage Mode Naruto) be above Bleach Top Tiers now?


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 7, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> Hold up, I thought the Narutoverse(and certain characters in Naruto) only finally goes above Bleach levels when they gain the Sage of the Six Paths power from Hagouromo?
> 
> When did Sage Mode Naruto(not SoSP Naruto, just Sage Mode Naruto) be above Bleach Top Tiers now?



Well SM NArdo has Senpo Chou Odama Rasengan which was pretty much around Bjuudama level from visuals only


But I think they were talking about BJuu Sage Mode Nardo


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2016)

before ivach lift the king palace/wb quake revaluation bm nardo was perfectly capable of arguable soloing the remaining hst verses on a guantlet
and this was like since i joined (over 2 years ago)
one piece and bleach have been nardoverse top tiers bitch for years and only now are back to track its power creep


----------



## Hamaru (Apr 7, 2016)

The real question is if Bankai Kenny can get scaled to a casual Bach feat or not.


----------



## Xhominid (Apr 7, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Well SM NArdo has Senpo Chou Odama Rasengan which was pretty much around Bjuudama level from visuals only
> 
> 
> But I think they were talking about BJuu Sage Mode Nardo



I can see the power increase from the latter, but I still don't really see the solo'ing the verse thing till after his final power boost.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2016)

So long as naruto doesn't try to get physical he will take it with ranged bijuudama spam.


----------



## Lucino (Apr 7, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> not sure about Ichiwank, did he ever negate power on BM's scale?



Unless BM has resistance to conceptual level shit then it's gonna work.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 7, 2016)

Uh. Kenpachi is island level with a slash meaning he can damage characters into country level with just his shikai, he's also faster here unless BM gets scaled to kaguya or whatever. Only thing that makes a fight against this version of Naruto uneven is that he has range for 20 meters while Zaraki is a melee scrub



> The real question is if Bankai Kenny can get scaled to a casual Bach feat or not.



fuck no


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 7, 2016)

Liquid said:


> Uh. Kenpachi is island level with a slash meaning he can damage characters into country level with just his shikai, he's also faster here unless BM gets scaled to kaguya or whatever. Only thing that makes a fight against this version of Naruto uneven is that he has range for 20 meters while Zaraki is a melee scrub
> 
> 
> 
> fuck no



I never heard of that slashing stuff putting people above their DC output. Can you explain that? Would that mean city level characters can damage island level characters with slashing?

BM Nardo casually physically deflected bjuudama after intercepting them and then matched 5 with his 1 and take V1 Juubi laser so even that form is pretty beastly


----------



## Hamaru (Apr 7, 2016)

Liquid said:


> Uh. Kenpachi is island level with a slash meaning he can damage characters into country level with just his shikai, he's also faster here unless BM gets scaled to kaguya or whatever. Only thing that makes a fight against this version of Naruto uneven is that he has range for 20 meters while Zaraki is a melee scrub
> 
> 
> 
> fuck no



None of us really know how strong Kenpachi is right now. His best feat we were able to calc was done with one hand and patched, giving him a good amount of room to increase destructive power in his shikai form alone. Now his bankai is showing to be >>>>>>> anything that his shikai form has shown. 

In reality, it is too early for you to say he can't be scaled, and too early for this thread to have been made.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2016)

Bankai Kenpachi exist to cleanse the entirety of Bleach, thus he wins. This is my head canon version before I go and see the real one.


----------



## Cifer Vengeance (Apr 7, 2016)

lol,Naruto solos the bleachverse


----------



## Stermor (Apr 7, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> i really mean it btw
> nowadays mustache douche is already 4 digits and country+ from levitating the king palace
> 
> and there might be some huge upgrade incoming for ivach after the whole "the place is so high that a giant falling from it would wipe soul society"



its kinda impossible though, for somebody of his size to do enough damage in a fall to something city sized let alone something bigger.. anything with a human like makeup just can't reach speeds high enough to do anywhere close to enough damage..  in practice for a human sized object you require similar size to what you are trying to destroy. 

making that statement just means toshiro is an idiot..


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2016)

the giant wasnt human sized,tho
he dwarfed buildings 
it is perfectly possible for him to reach ke needed to blow seireitei (2 digits megatons or so) via freefalling some bigger than earth sized distance
which we already have the castle at anyway


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2016)

and if you mean that theoretically shouldnt be possible for a human to bypass terminal velocity that's via air friction good look accounting for that on a verse where characters dash at mhs speeds


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 7, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Kenny is still Island level.
> 
> welcome to the OBD
> 
> Kenny can beat BM Nardo if he gets scaled to God Tiers like Bach doe



Why would he still be Island level? Patched, Shikai Kenpachi was island level. Unpatched, Bankai Kenpachi should easily be country level no? 

There's a big power jump between his Bankai and anything else he's shown.


----------



## Jag77 (Apr 7, 2016)

What Pocalypse said.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 7, 2016)

That's extrapolation. And guessing. He's Island level+ still.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Why would he still be Island level? Patched, Shikai Kenpachi was island level. Unpatched, Bankai Kenpachi should easily be country level no?
> 
> There's a big power jump between his Bankai and anything else he's shown.



He has no real tangible destructive feats better than the meteor one.

Juha Bach lifting the city > Yama ZnT > Kenny's meteor buster

Those are the three best feats in Bleach atm. 

And from what I can tell it's all speculation on how strong Bankai Kenny is. Just beating up some SR mook that's not Juha isn't good enough. Nothing we can do atm, it's all up to Kubo to give us a better DC feat or have Kenny fight someone on par with Yama or Juha.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm sitting here trying to figure out how Kenpachi turned country level by a slash, when you say Naruto is Continent level you can pull up a scan to show scale of the DC to make a fair assessment but I don't see how any of those slashes count as country level


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2016)

who is even on par with yama besides bach and aizen 
and kenpachi became island level from his destruction of a meteor
meteor are extremely terrifying tools


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2016)

Kenpachi > all of them inb4 he jobs so that Ichigo can win in the end.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 7, 2016)

Metapod >>>>>>>>> Kenpachi


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> who is even on par with yama besides bach and aizen
> and kenpachi became island level from his destruction of a meteor
> meteor are extremely terrifying tools



Dangai Ichigo. 




















































Soul King


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2016)

Didn't that Ichi guy fight Bach?


----------



## Lucino (Apr 7, 2016)

^he indeed rekted Bach who had already absorbed plenty of shinigami and sternritter, Yama included.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 7, 2016)

he fought the weaker version of Jewha

the one that conviniently reawoke his Almighty during their battle iirc


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 7, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> who is even on par with yama besides bach and aizen



Ichigo and Ichibei > Yama

Nimaiya probably is too and Haschbrowns almost definitely.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2016)

I take offense to him being called Jewha. We jews grow beards not mustaches. 



DarkTorrent said:


> Metapod >>>>>>>>> Kenpachi



This guy knows what's up.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 7, 2016)

so what does Kenpachi's bankai do exactly?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2016)

It makes him the best like no one ever was.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 7, 2016)

just more of Kenpachi smash

from what I gathered


----------



## Lucino (Apr 7, 2016)

So far? It cuts shit.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2016)

Nighty said:


> so what does Kenpachi's bankai do exactly?


He hits things harder


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> just more of Kenpachi smash
> 
> from what I gathered



Gather these nuts


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 7, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Gather these nuts



I don't run around gathering shit from dumpsters like you do

and where's your avy?

have you finally decided to request a ban?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2016)

That's mean reported


----------



## Divell (Apr 7, 2016)

I would say nice fight but this is soo one-sided that isn't even a fight Kenpachi in Shikai alone is way stronger than Bijuu Mode Naruto, Bijuu Sage Mode is how much stronger than Bijuu Mode? Kenpachi without eye-patch is minimum twice stronger than with Eye-Patch, we are talking from hitting Ichigo with all his strength and creating a small crater to cut down a building in one movement. Bankai always increases around 5 to 10 times stronger than Shikai. Sage mode should increase around the same lv of strength as the eye-patch.
Kenpachi takes this quite easily in fact. Be it BSM Naruto or BM Naruto.


----------



## bitethedust (Apr 7, 2016)

Divell said:


> I would say nice fight but this is soo one-sided that isn't even a fight Kenpachi in Shikai alone is way stronger than Bijuu Mode Naruto, Bijuu Sage Mode is how much stronger than Bijuu Mode? Kenpachi without eye-patch is minimum twice stronger than with Eye-Patch, we are talking from hitting Ichigo with all his strength and creating a small crater to cut down a building in one movement. Bankai always increases around 5 to 10 times stronger than Shikai. Sage mode should increase around the same lv of strength as the eye-patch.
> Kenpachi takes this quite easily in fact. Be it BSM Naruto or BM Naruto.



          


I know laughing at you might not be the most helpful or polite thing to do but 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Divell (Apr 7, 2016)

bitethedust said:


> I know laughing at you might not be the most helpful or polite thing to do but
> *Spoiler*: __



would you explain why?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2016)

Divell said:


> I would say nice fight but this is soo one-sided that isn't even a fight Kenpachi in Shikai alone is way stronger than Bijuu Mode Naruto, Bijuu Sage Mode is how much stronger than Bijuu Mode? Kenpachi without eye-patch is minimum twice stronger than with Eye-Patch, *we are talking from hitting Ichigo with all his strength and creating a small crater to cut down a building in one movement*. Bankai always increases around 5 to 10 times stronger than Shikai. Sage mode should increase around the same lv of strength as the eye-patch.
> Kenpachi takes this quite easily in fact. Be it BSM Naruto or BM Naruto.


That's not impressive even by SS arc standards.


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 7, 2016)

Divell said:


> would you explain why?



Because you are fundamentally wrong about the level of DC Naruto and Kenpachi are capable of. Naruto can, in terms of physical stats, shred the entire Bleach-verse at once.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2016)

Bach can beat BM Naruto.


----------



## bitethedust (Apr 7, 2016)

Divell said:


> would you explain why?



Naruto is just overall stronger than Kenpachi. It doesn't help that Ken has no hax techniques to bypass Naruto's superior stats. Which means that in this fight Ken's getting murked.


----------



## Xhominid (Apr 7, 2016)

God Movement said:


> That's extrapolation. And guessing. He's Island level+ still.



IDK...Gerard was punking Island level Kenpachi pretty damn easily along with everyone else...Kenpachi at Bankai should seriously be Multi-Island at the very least rather than the typical island+ since Bankai Kenpachi is just tearing about Gerard, including ripping off his arm with his teeth


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 7, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Bach can beat BM Naruto.



Yeah, but only because hax, unless he got another upgrade .


----------



## Xhominid (Apr 7, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Because you are fundamentally wrong about the level of DC Naruto and Kenpachi are capable of. Naruto can, in terms of physical stats, shred the entire Bleach-verse at once.



Actually, Naruto does NOT have the speed to solo a verse before falling to hax before he gains the Sage of the Six Paths boost.
While he does have possible Country Busting feats as Sage Bijuu mode, he doesn't have the raw physicals stats in the least to pull that off.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 7, 2016)

No not hax. He pushed Nardo's shit into space.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> IDK...Gerard was punking Island level Kenpachi pretty damn easily along with everyone else...Kenpachi at Bankai should seriously be Multi-Island at the very least rather than the typical island+ since Bankai Kenpachi is just tearing about Gerard, including ripping off his arm with his teeth


That's multiplier esque bullshit. Too easy to abuse and vague as hell. Might as well jump him up to country level.


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 8, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> Actually, Naruto does NOT have the speed to solo a verse before falling to hax before he gains the Sage of the Six Paths boost.
> While he does have possible Country Busting feats as Sage Bijuu mode, he doesn't have the raw physicals stats in the least to pull that off.



I meant comparing only physical stats.


----------



## Divell (Apr 8, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Because you are fundamentally wrong about the level of DC Naruto and Kenpachi are capable of. Naruto can, in terms of physical stats, shred the entire Bleach-verse at once.



Kenpachi's DC on Shikai with eye-patch

from high multimountain to country. Shikai, still eye-patch, effortlessly.

Bijuu Sage Mode Naruto, this guy

is what? island lv at best with some luck? you need to leave fanboyism to side when trying to know who would win in a fight.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 8, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Yeah, but only because hax, unless he got another upgrade .


----------



## Jag77 (Apr 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> I would say nice fight but this is soo one-sided that isn't even a fight Kenpachi in Shikai alone is way stronger than Bijuu Mode Naruto, Bijuu Sage Mode is how much stronger than Bijuu Mode? Kenpachi without eye-patch is minimum twice stronger than with Eye-Patch, we are talking from hitting Ichigo with all his strength and creating a small crater to cut down a building in one movement. Bankai always increases around 5 to 10 times stronger than Shikai. Sage mode should increase around the same lv of strength as the eye-patch.
> Kenpachi takes this quite easily in fact. Be it BSM Naruto or BM Naruto.


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> Kenpachi's DC on Shikai with eye-patch
> 
> from high multimountain to country. Shikai, still eye-patch, effortlessly.
> 
> ...



Oh look, you linked your own blog. That got shot down. Repeatedly.



Nice try.

Edit: imagine, on the other hand, has a point. BM Naruto probably couldn't deal with that.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 8, 2016)

>High multi mountain

What the shit. Can you get anymore convoluted?


----------



## bitethedust (Apr 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> Kenpachi's DC on Shikai with eye-patch
> 
> from high multimountain to country. Shikai, still eye-patch, effortlessly.
> 
> ...



That's almost cute, y'know. In a              kind of way.


----------



## Divell (Apr 8, 2016)

Jag77 said:


>


this guy

vs this guy

not even close to a fair fight.



BreakFlame said:


> Oh look, you linked your own blog. That got shot down. Repeatedly.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try.


i don't see shot down anywhere



BreakFlame said:


> Edit: imagine, on the other hand, has a point. BM Naruto probably couldn't deal with that.


who?


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 8, 2016)

Don't tempt him


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 8, 2016)

Imagine said:


> >High multi mountain
> 
> What the shit. Can you get anymore convoluted?



high multi mountain gone sexual


----------



## Imagine (Apr 8, 2016)

Going by Divell's logic Makoto Shishio from Kenshin can beat Sakura from Nardo because Shishio looks more menacing than Sakura does.


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> this guy
> 
> vs this guy
> 
> not even close to a fair fight.



No. no it's not.

Naruto bitchslaps him unconscious.




Divell said:


> i don't see shot down anywhere



Understandable, must be hard to see anything with your head that far up your ass.



Divell said:


> who?



The guy who linked me an actually relevant Bleach calc that puts Bach around country level.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 8, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Going by Divell's logic Makoto Shishio from Kenshin can beat Sakura from Nardo because Shishio looks more menacing than Sakura does.



I can deal


----------



## Sablés (Apr 8, 2016)

If Shitpachi was able to cause some kinda shockwave shit in SS, that'd probably be worth looking at


----------



## Divell (Apr 8, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> No. no it's not.
> 
> Naruto bitchslaps him unconscious.
> 
> ...


you mean this? 

Kenpachi doesn't scale to Yhwach. Naruto is probably faster and has range, Kenpachi has pretty much everything else, while on Shikai only.



Liquid said:


> If Shitpachi was able to cause some kinda shockwave shit in SS, that'd probably be worth looking at


Good Luck, the only shockwave he have had in this arc was Ichigo cutting in half the palace.



Imagine said:


> Going by Divell's logic Makoto Shishio from Kenshin can beat Sakura from Nardo because Shishio looks more menacing than Sakura does.


that's not what i mean, and Kon on steroids is more threatening that the pink flat. 
Naruto's best feat in Bijuu Mode got calced on Island, 32 gigatons. In the calc i made Kenpachi goes from 325 megatons to 45.7 teratons. Calculating only the destruction force needed to destroy the meteor. That's Shikai only, Bankai alone increase from 5 times to 10 times IN GENERAL, DEPENDING ON THE WIELDER'S STRENGTH AND TRAINING.

not even counting the eye-patch


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> you mean this?
> 
> Kenpachi doesn't scale to Yhwach. Naruto is probably faster and has range, Kenpachi has pretty much everything else, while on Shikai only.



We were talking about when I said Naruto outdid the whole verse physically. And no he doesn't.




Divell said:


> that's not what i mean, and Kon on steroids is more threatening that the pink flat.
> Naruto's best feat in Bijuu Mode got calced on Island, 32 gigatons. In the calc i made Kenpachi goes from 325 megatons to 45.7 teratons. Calculating only the destruction force needed to destroy the meteor. That's Shikai only, Bankai alone increase from 5 times to 10 times IN GENERAL, DEPENDING ON THE WIELDER'S STRENGTH AND TRAINING.
> 
> not even counting the eye-patch



It kinda was what you meant.

And nobody accepted your calc.


----------



## bitethedust (Apr 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> you mean this?
> 
> Kenpachi doesn't scale to Yhwach. Naruto is probably faster and has range, Kenpachi has pretty much everything else, while on Shikai only.
> 
> ...



The denial going on in your posts is reaching critical levels. Just chill and look at the world around you, man. What you accept as true regarding this debate...just kinda isn't.


----------



## Divell (Apr 8, 2016)

Imagine said:


> >High multi mountain
> 
> What the shit. Can you get anymore convoluted?



i mean he is in the 3 digits.


----------

